# 40º N, a avenida das depressões



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

olá

 Não me lembro, antes, do paralelo 40º N ser o corredor ou avenida, ao longo de 1 mês, praticamente, de depressões frontais com cavamento considerável. Geralmente passam mais a norte entre 45º e 50º N, sendo nós atingidos pelas suas superfícies frontais (e não directamente, como agora). 
Será que esta situação é para continuar neste inverno? Com a tão apregoada alteração climatérica será para se repetir em próximos outonos/invernos? Ou, pelo contrário, foi uma excepção e a tendência é para termos cada vez menos precipitação, como o falado? Só o tempo o dirá, ao certo, visto o factor imprevisibilidade estar intimamente ligado à metereologia, especialmente a longo prazo.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

Relâmpago disse:


> olá
> 
> Não me lembro, antes, do paralelo 40º N ser o corredor ou avenida, ao longo de 1 mês, praticamente, de depressões frontais com cavamento considerável. Geralmente passam mais a norte entre 45º e 50º N, sendo nós atingidos pelas suas superfícies frontais (e não directamente, como agora).
> Será que esta situação é para continuar neste inverno? Com a tão apregoada alteração climatérica será para se repetir em próximos outonos/invernos? Ou, pelo contrário, foi uma excepção e a tendência é para termos cada vez menos precipitação, como o falado? Só o tempo o dirá, ao certo, visto o factor imprevisibilidade estar intimamente ligado à metereologia, especialmente a longo prazo.



Deves ser muito novinho ou não ..... 
Lembro-me de imensos anos em que isto aconteceu e nos anos 60 e 70 eram o prato do dia !!


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 17:57)

Então e as depressões à superfície vindas da Madeira e que estacionavam a sudoeste de São Vicente e no Golfo de Cádiz? Essas escasseiam muito desde 2004!


----------



## psm (30 Dez 2009 às 18:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Deves ser muito novinho ou não .....
> Lembro-me de imensos anos em que isto aconteceu e nos anos 60 e 70 eram o prato do dia !!



É provavel que seja novo, pois nos anos 80 houve também, e em 2000 houve uma situação semelhante em dezembro, a falta de memória meteorológica está aqui bem evidenciada Aurélio.


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

Isso da idade é um argumento estranho, e pelo que sei, penso que o Relâmpago é mais velho do que qualquer um de vocês. 

Foi lançada uma discussão, que de resto já me tinha ocorrido, é altura de aparecerem argumentos. E não generalidades baseadas na memória, de parte a parte. 

Qual é então o mês de Dezembro ou sequência de algumas semanas que no passado tenha tido este ritmo de depressões. Uma vez indicado o mês é fácil irmos ao wetterzentral olhar para as cartas desse mês. 

Já que há tantas certezas, indiquem-me uns meses assim pois já há vários dias que também tenho pensado no assunto e gostaria de fazer umas animações e comparar meses do passado com este, penso que seria um exercício interessante.


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

A situação costuma acontecer nalguns anos, principalmente se o AA dos Açores não estiver lá. 

Geralmente o AA costuma estar nos Açores e um centro depressionário na Islândia. Por vezes, a situação inverte-se, e então origina o que verifícámos agora (mais chuva em Portugal e mais entradas polares na Europa).

Com esta situação, a corrente de jacto costuma situar-se mais a sul, pelo Mediterrâneo, em vez de pelo norte da Europa (típica duma situação mais fria).

Se o clima aquecer no futuro, a corrente de jacto situar-se-á mais a norte (paralelo 50 ou 60º), e o clima ficará mais seco. Se o clima arrefecer (como aconteceu na Little Ice Age) então a corrente de jacto tende a deslocar-se para o sul (paralelo 35 ou 45º) e traz clima mais húmido para a Europa do Sul, Portugal incluído. Mas não se pode generalizar. Na Idade glacial, pensa-se que a corrente do golfo abrandou, parou ou inverteu, e por causa disso, um AA estabeleceu-se permanenteme'nte na Europa, impedindo a precipitação e trazendo frio polar.

Uma situação que se chama um NAO negativo (de Oscilação Norte Atlântica). 


Relâmpago disse:


> olá
> 
> Não me lembro, antes, do paralelo 40º N ser o corredor ou avenida, ao longo de 1 mês, praticamente, de depressões frontais com cavamento considerável. Geralmente passam mais a norte entre 45º e 50º N, sendo nós atingidos pelas suas superfícies frontais (e não directamente, como agora).
> Será que esta situação é para continuar neste inverno? Com a tão apregoada alteração climatérica será para se repetir em próximos outonos/invernos? Ou, pelo contrário, foi uma excepção e a tendência é para termos cada vez menos precipitação, como o falado? Só o tempo o dirá, ao certo, visto o factor imprevisibilidade estar intimamente ligado à metereologia, especialmente a longo prazo.


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

A situação costuma acontecer nalguns anos, principalmente se o AA dos Açores não estiver lá. 

Geralmente o AA costuma estar nos Açores e um centro depressionário na Islândia. Por vezes, a situação inverte-se, e então origina o que verifícámos agora (mais chuva em Portugal e mais entradas polares na Europa).

Com esta situação, a corrente de jacto costuma situar-se mais a sul, pelo Mediterrâneo, em vez de pelo norte da Europa (típica duma situação mais fria).

Se o clima aquecer no futuro, a corrente de jacto situar-se-á mais a norte (paralelo 50 ou 60º), e o clima ficará mais seco. Se o clima arrefecer (como aconteceu na Little Ice Age) então a corrente de jacto tende a deslocar-se para o sul (paralelo 35 ou 45º) e traz clima mais húmido para a Europa do Sul, Portugal incluído. Mas não se pode generalizar. Na Idade glacial, pensa-se que a corrente do golfo abrandou, parou ou inverteu, e por causa disso, um AA estabeleceu-se permanenteme'nte na Europa, impedindo a precipitação e trazendo frio polar.

Uma situação que se chama um NAO negativo (de Oscilação Norte Atlântica). 


Relâmpago disse:


> olá
> 
> Não me lembro, antes, do paralelo 40º N ser o corredor ou avenida, ao longo de 1 mês, praticamente, de depressões frontais com cavamento considerável. Geralmente passam mais a norte entre 45º e 50º N, sendo nós atingidos pelas suas superfícies frontais (e não directamente, como agora).
> Será que esta situação é para continuar neste inverno? Com a tão apregoada alteração climatérica será para se repetir em próximos outonos/invernos? Ou, pelo contrário, foi uma excepção e a tendência é para termos cada vez menos precipitação, como o falado? Só o tempo o dirá, ao certo, visto o factor imprevisibilidade estar intimamente ligado à metereologia, especialmente a longo prazo.


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Uma sequência de semanas bastante parecidas a estas serão as que decorreram entre Novembro e Dezembro de 1997. Mas que mais exemplos têm conhecimento ?


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

Vince disse:


> Uma sequência de semanas bastante parecidas a estas serão as que decorreram entre Novembro e Dezembro de 1997. Mas que mais exemplos têm conhecimento ?



Suspeito que nos anos 60 haja mais exemplos.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Toda esta questão é fácil de deslindar, através do gráficos dos últimos 70 anos dos regimes de precipitação 

Mas sem dúvida que a década de 60 e 70 foram fortes nos regimes de precipitação, logo as depressões deviam suceder-se umas às outras.


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

Este mês existiram umas depressões a essa latitude, mas não foram muitas.

Não é hábito, pelo menos que me recorde, é de existirem em sequência.


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Toda esta questão é fácil de deslindar, através do gráficos dos últimos 70 anos dos regimes de precipitação
> 
> Mas sem dúvida que a década de 60 e 70 foram fortes nos regimes de precipitação, logo as depressões deviam suceder-se umas às outras.



Qual a fonte desse gráfico?

Acho estranho o nível de desvio da precipitação de 2000/2001.

No caso da precipitação de 2000/2001, raras foram as depressões em questão neste tópico.


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

Um gráfico anual por si só não explica tudo, totais anuais podem ser enganadores para o que estamos a discutir aqui. Pode é dar pistas para investigar, nada mais.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

Boa noite

Na realidade, já não sou tão novo quanto isso.(tento ser novo de espírito) Talvez seja até mais velho que a maior parte de vós. A verdade é que não me recordo (a não ser que andasse distraído) de uma tamanha sucessão de depressões trazidas pela corrente de W pelas nossas latitudes. Tenho em conta que, antigamente, era extremamente difícil, senão impossível, terem leigos acesso a dados metereológicos, até posso admitir que durante a minha existência pudessem ter sucedido situações destas. Foi particularmente com o advento da internet que pudemos ter mais facilidade de acesso a estes dados. E  estou a referir-me ao período a partir do qual tive acesso a dados metereológicos consistentes, isto é, a partir dos anos 2000. É claro que sempre houve, pelas nossas latitudes, depressões semelhantes a estas, mas não tão frequentes em tal espaço de tempo. O que é/era mais normal era a passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais ao longo de um mês ou dois seguidos, mas com os respectivos núcleos mais a norte. 
Também é verdade que as depressões de carácter convectivo que se formam entre a Madeira e o Continente já não se formam há algum tempo.
Como disse o Vince, seria interessante fazer um estudo estatístico a partir de um acervo de dados com várias décadas para se constatar a frequência deste tipo de situações. E com a Metereologia Estatística poderemos explicar/comparar melhor estes fenómenos e, quiçá, poder tentar fazer com maior rigor previsões.

Um abraço a todos com os votos de Bom Ano.


----------



## Chingula (30 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Penso que uma maneira de dar uma resposta ao tema, sera o de associar a chamada avenida das depressoes...ou das perturbaçoes que deram chuva significativa em Portugal Continental, a cheias nos principais rios (Douro, Tejo e Guadiana) considerando o periodo Outono/Inverno, teremos como exemplo os anos seguintes: 1876 (maior cheia no Guadiana); 1909/1910; 1978/1979; 1989/1990; 1995/1996; 2000/2001

Como complemento - Outubro de 1989 foi muito chuvoso no Algarve e a partir de 11 de Novembro e Dezembro, muito chuvoso no resto do Pais.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

Lousano disse:


> Qual a fonte desse gráfico?Acho estranho o nível de desvio da precipitação de 2000/2001.



Está no relatório anual do IM de 2008


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Atenção que a maior parte da precipitação em anos chuvosos (como o recente 2000/2001) é trazida por baixas pressões a NW da península (que ocasionam os super húmidos ventos de SW).


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

No caso de precipitação anual, penso que será mais fácil usar-se os dados do INAG, que através da sua diversa distribuição de estações de monitorização conseguem apresentar dados mais fiáveis em relação à distribuição da precipitação pelo território nacional continental.

Este gráfico refere-se à década de 90, já que apartir desses anos não terá ocorrido nada semelhante em relação ao tópico.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2009 às 01:36)

Fil disse:


> Atenção que a maior parte da precipitação em anos chuvosos (como o recente 2000/2001) é trazida por baixas pressões a NW da península (que ocasionam os super húmidos ventos de SW).



Tenho 50 anos e lembro-me desde sempre que,  quanto a precipitações , há  Invernos e Invernos.
Sempre houve uns ( a maioria ) ,em que chegava ao fim  e  sentia: - o quê? só isto? 
e noutros, tão cansado dele , nem à sua despedida ía.
Agora, com as novas tecnologias , tenho o previlégio de reavivar memórias e 
confesso que comparo-as   amiúde, com os mapas de  Arquivo .
E que constato? Há memórias que são exageradas e outras há, subvalorizadas.
E outras haverá que ,do anonimato, com os  arquivos, rescussitam.
Dezembros assim?
Nas memórias , minhas e dos Arquivos , não haverá muitos.
De chuvas generalizadas, persistentes , abundantes, durante todo este tempo,  sem terem origem em depressões  estacionárias a NW da Península?
- Será acontecimento  ainda mais ocasional, decerto.
Mas se já aconteceu outrora ,
haverá  sempre horizonte  para a sua actual ocorrência.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Olá

Nestes últimos dias mantêm-se a tendência da deslocação de depressões frontais nas nossas latitudes. Assim, quase invariavelmente, aparecem para os lados da Terra Nova, flectem para E-SE em direcção ao Açores; continuando a sua deslocação para SE passam pela Madeira e, aqui, tomam a direcção NE em direcção ao Continente. Continuando esta tendência, deslocam-se até ao Mediterrâneo ocidental/sul de França e norte de Itália e, daqui, para a Europa central. As sucessivas circulações de ventos do quadrante leste, têm-nos trazido um inverno agreste. Ao contrário, este tem sido muito ameno no Mediterrâneo oriental e Mar Egeu, com precipitações fracas e temperaturas acima do normal.


----------

